# AMPS or AMS for MES 30 Digital Smoker



## yankeejoe061472 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I just ordered an MES 30 digital after having a bit of bad luck with the Brinkmann electric. After reading all the posts about the AMS and AMPS I am curious what will work best in my new smoker coming next week. I'm curious which model will fit best, and what model will work best for both hot and cold smoking. I'm new to smoking, but I know all you guys will steer me in the right direction. Todd, feel free to chime in, I know you'll take good care of me. Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2011)

Pellet Burner for you My Friend!

Use Coupon Code = SMF$10 for $10 off an AMNPS or AMNPS Package

Sawdust is great for cold smoking, but is limited to about 180° inside your smoker.

The New AMNPS burns sawdust or pellets, and pellets perform very well, all the way up to 275°+

Todd


----------



## yankeejoe061472 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, Todd. Your response time was exceptional and appreciated. I will order it now. Looking forward to a great Fall of smokin'! Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

Your gonna love your new AMNPS!


----------



## yankeejoe061472 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I got the AMNPS and was wondering where to put it in my MES 30". I'm assuming on the bottom left side of the MES. Is that right? Thanks in advance!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on getting the smoking game changer in your life. This little device will make your smokes so much easier.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

yankeejoe061472 said:


> Well I got the AMNPS and was wondering where to put it in my MES 30". I'm assuming on the bottom left side of the MES. Is that right? Thanks in advance!




Yes, I think it will fit on the rails.


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 1, 2011)

Does a full size brisket fit into a MES 30?


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 1, 2011)

Yankeejoe, the AMNPS fits on the rails right next to the original chip pan.  I attached a pic for reference.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 1, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Yankeejoe, the AMNPS fits on the rails right next to the original chip pan.  I attached a pic for reference.




Great Pic of AMNPS placement in a 30" MES

Todd


----------



## yankeejoe061472 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I'm going to use my new MES 30" and AMNPS this weekend for the first time. Making a Buffalo Chicken Fattie and a Boston Butt. Can't wait! Is it 5 o'clock Friday yet?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## meaturmaker (Oct 5, 2011)

The picture garyinmd provided was exactly what I was looking for.  I have the MES30 and just received my AMNPS.  Unfortunately my AMNPS will not slide onto the rails next to the chip burner as there is a screw protruding about 1/4" from the chip burner.  It's hard to tell what the screw is there for so I'll try to get a better look at it.  The MES30 is new so I'm not sure if they changed something.  Any ideas?  I can try to take a picture if it'll help.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 6, 2011)

Meaturmaker, I just went out and took some pics of my MES 30 to see what might be the problem. 

Todd made this thing to work with the MES 30 but as you can see there is not much space between them when the AMPS is installed.  Sorry about the pic but it is the best the flash will do.







I pulled out the chip tray and found a bolt that is kinda hard to see in this photo, I believe that if they put this in the other way it may be your problem.







Another pic, can see bolt a bit better.







This shot shows the clearance with the AMPS as far to the left as it will go, also note the bolt and if it were in the opposite way it could be the issue.







This pic show what the bolt does.  If they did not change the inside of the chip tray and this is the issue you should be able to put the bolt in the other way and be ok.







Good luck, hope it is this easy.

Gary


----------



## meaturmaker (Oct 6, 2011)

Gary - I owe you a beer or five.  Yeah, that's exactly the problem and most likely the fix. If I reverse the bolt so the nut is on the inside like yours, I should be good to go.  Worth a try any who.

Thanks again and after our first successful smoke I'll toast you and this great forum!

Cheers guys


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose some of the MES 30's were assembled with the screws pointing towards the outside.

Yes, the clearance is very close.

Thanks for the help guys!!

Todd


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 7, 2011)

meaturmaker said:


> Gary - I owe you a beer or five.  Yeah, that's exactly the problem and most likely the fix. If I reverse the bolt so the nut is on the inside like yours, I should be good to go.  Worth a try any who.     I like the way you think, and I will take the beer and or five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reply in red, should be the fix and you will love the MES.  There are some quirks just like every smoker used on this site but do a search for MES 30 and most of the questions you will have will have been answered, if not ask away.

Gary


----------



## meaturmaker (Oct 7, 2011)

took about 45 seconds and as you can see, fits like a glove now!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like it came with the smoker!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW!

Now that's a tight fit!

This is a GREAT pic of the MES 30 with the wider chip pan.

If you notice, the heat shield that used to sit between the element and the chip pan is missing, on the new 30" model.

Get That Smoker Dirty!

Todd


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 8, 2011)

Meaturmaker I agree with Todd that MES is way to clean.  Glad the problem was easy to fix and you will love both the MES and the AMNPS, of course we will be waiting for some q-view.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2011)

Meaturmaker

I need a few pics of placement in the MES 30

Do you have more pics?

TJ


----------



## smokingvamos (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd,

Do you think will be running another coupon any time soon? I'm interested in buying one of your Pellet smokers. Looks like a real magic box.

SV


----------



## meaturmaker (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd

I'm afraid this is all I have at the moment but I'd be happy to grab more.  Are you looking for "action shots" (smoking) or just placement shots? Pictures uploaded thus far are low rez but originals are always high rez and can be provided.  I will be traveling until next weekend.

Cheers


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a perfect Pic!

When you land, can send me some Hi Res pics too?

[email protected]

THX!

Todd


----------



## meaturmaker (Oct 25, 2011)

Full rez pics were emailed


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2011)

Got Them!

Great Reference!!

Some where along the line, Masterbuilt made a change, and the screw now seems to be in the way.

Also, looks like an EZ, Fix!

THX!

Todd


----------

